# polvo - sexual



## flyontheweb

Hola,
he leido varios hilos en este foro donde se traduce la expresión "echar un polvo". Pero de las distintas traducciones no consigo sacar la palabra "polvo" por si sola en el sentido de acto sexual. Concretamente lo que intento es traducir esta cita de García Marquez en "El amor en tiempos del cólera":
_
"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_


¿Cómo puedo decir "polvo" en este contexto sin decir algo tan fino como "a sexual enconter" ni tan basto como "a fuck"?

Gracias


-----------------------------------------------

Hi,
I've read several threads in this forum about the translation of "echar un polvo". But I don't know how to take the word "polvo" on its own from any of these translations. What I'm trying to translate is specifically this García Márquez quote from "Love in the time of cholera":
_
"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_


How can I say "polvo" in this context without saying something as polite as "a sexual enconter" but neither as coarse as "a fuck"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## berri_

"Quickie" tal vez?


----------



## juandiego

¿Seguro que se refiere a eso? Yo creo que lo de echar un polvo es una expresión de España, por lo que no me cuadra en García Márquez.

Hay una canción que dice _give a fuck_ y siempre he pensado que era _echar un polvo_ pero tampoco me he asegurado de que fuera seguro así.


----------



## DGM

Hola!
podría ser *shag*. have a shag es echar un polvo, lo que no sé decirte es si suena muy basto o no. a ver si algún nativo nos echa una mano...


----------



## juandiego

berri_ said:


> "Quickie" tal vez?



Funny. There's another song from the Who called "A quick one (while he's away)" I have ever thought it was that.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

DGM said:


> Hola!
> podría ser *shag*. have a shag es echar un polvo, lo que no sé decirte es si suena muy basto o no. a ver si algún nativo nos echa una mano...



A mí me suena un poco vulgar, sí...



berri_ said:


> "Quickie" tal vez?



Este debe ser para eyaculadores precoces o ejecutivos sin tiempo para disfrutar de la vida 


La expresión que conozco que no me suena tan bestia sería "to get laid", pero esperemos más opiniones, y sigamos los consejos de Don Gabriel 

saludos y Felices Fiestas

MA


----------



## bailamojo

Is it more of a random hook-up than a quickie?  I don't know that that's splitting the difference enough between "encounter" and "fuck," though.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

berri_ said:


> Oye, Miguel Antonio, hay veces en la vida que el dicho "lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno" cobra sentido... y un "quickie" apasionado de vez en cuando puede ser mucho "quickie"...



Hola Berri, como buen gallego no te voy a decir que no, pero eso sería en todo caso, un "polvo rápido", si queremos polvo genérico, me remito a mi propuesta de "to get laid"  , y mejor de Ramos en Pascuas que no de Pascuas en Ramos 

Saludos

MA


----------



## berri_

What about "knock the boots"?


----------



## esni

Hola a todos. Creo que necesitais el punto de vista de una mujer (sin ofender).
El que más cuadra en mi opinión sería "get laid". Es coloquial y no suena muy basto.
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

juandiego said:


> ¿Seguro que se refiere a eso? Yo creo que lo de echar un polvo es una expresión de España, por lo que no me cuadra en García Márquez.
> 
> Hay una canción que dice _give a fuck_ y siempre he pensado que era _echar un polvo_ pero tampoco me he asegurado de que fuera seguro así.


 
*Echar/echarse un polvo*, es más internacional de lo que crees, juandiego.
En Chile se usa mucho y significa simplemente "hacer el amor", un poco mas coloquial, sin ser vulgar como el *f*cking*, ni dulzón como *hacer el amor.*
Quizás cómo se dirá en Inglés.
gatogab


----------



## didakticos

flyontheweb said:


> Hola,
> he leido varios hilos en este foro donde se traduce la expresión "echar un polvo". Pero de las distintas traducciones no consigo sacar la palabra "polvo" por si sola en el sentido de acto sexual. Concretamente lo que intento es traducir esta cita de García Marquez en "El amor en tiempos del cólera":
> 
> _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo decir "polvo" en este contexto sin decir algo tan fino como "a sexual enconter" ni tan basto como "a fuck"?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> I've read several threads in this forum about the translation of "echar un polvo". But I don't know how to take the word "polvo" on its own from any of these translations. What I'm trying to translate is specifically this García Márquez quote from "Love in the time of cholera":
> 
> _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_
> 
> 
> How can I say "polvo" in this context without saying something as polite as "a sexual enconter" but neither as coarse as "a fuck"?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Dentro de ese contexto muy particular, García Márquez se refiere sin más ni más al alto sexual. Un *polvo*, tanto en Colombia como en Costa Rica, significa simplemente eso. No sabría decirte como traducirlo en inglés, pero creo que lo que buscas es un* sustantivo*. De acuerdo con el diccionario de Word Reference, sería también *screw*:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=polvo

¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## El Grunch

Hello,
You could say "get laid", which sounds a little nicer than "screw".  However, you are looking for a noun, which in this case won´t work...but it doesn´t really work with "screw", either:

"...he convinced her that one comes into this world with the screws counted and those that aren´t used for whatever reason...."

Perhaps you could try something like:

"...he convinced her that one comes into this world with a finite number of opportunities for getting laid, and if those aren´t used, for whatever reason..."

It needs to be improved upon, but it sounds better than the first attempt....

Good luck!


----------



## Lagartija

El Grunch said:


> Hello,
> You could say "get laid", which sounds a little nicer than "screw".  However, you are looking for a noun, which in this case won´t work...but it doesn´t really work with "screw", either:
> 
> "...he convinced her that one comes into this world with the screws counted and those that aren´t used for whatever reason...."
> 
> Perhaps you could try something like:
> 
> "...he convinced her that one comes into this world with a finite number of opportunities for getting laid, and if those aren´t used, for whatever reason..."
> 
> It needs to be improved upon, but it sounds better than the first attempt....
> 
> Good luck!



Welcome to the forum, El Grunch.
I think your translation is the best so far. 
Getting laid is a far less offensive way of expressing it, and your phrasing makes the most sense in this particular context.


----------



## gatogab

El Grunch said:


> Hello,
> You could say "get laid", which sounds a little nicer than "screw". However, you are looking for a noun, which in this case won´t work...but it doesn´t really work with "screw", either:
> 
> "...he convinced her that one comes into this world with the screws counted and those that aren´t used for whatever reason...."
> 
> Perhaps you could try something like:
> 
> "...he convinced her that one comes into this world with a finite number of opportunities for getting laid, and if those aren´t used, for whatever reason..."
> 
> It needs to be improved upon, but it sounds better than the first attempt....
> 
> Good luck!


 
My opinion: "get laid" is in harmony with the narrative style of García Márquez.
gatogab


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
What about a "*shag*"?
_"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con *los polvos contados* y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_
_"...he convinced her that one comes into this world with *one's shags numbered* and those which are not used, whatever the reasons are, own or someone else's, voluntary or forced, are lost forever"_

I hope someone to correct me.
Bye!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

El Grunch said:


> "...he convinced her that one comes into this world with a finite number of opportunities for getting laid, and if those aren´t used, for whatever reason..."


That's quite a good translation!  

I was also thinking of "screw", "screwing", "screwed" or something alike, but I just couldn't make it fit the rest of the sentence...


----------



## Mirlo

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> That's quite a good translation!
> 
> I was also thinking of "screw", "screwing", "screwed" or something alike, but I just couldn't make it fit the rest of the sentence...


 
I agree, "getting laid" is the closest translation.

Screwing is good, but a little bit strong.

Saludos,


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again!
The point is that what is needed here is not a verb but a noun meaning "copulation, intercourse, coitus" and being suited for a colloquial context.

I suggested "shag" but now I know it's British slang only.

I'm surprise that there are several formal terms for it but it's hard to find a colloquial one. Does "*a screw*" sounds weird?
"...one comes to this world with *a number of screws* which, whatever the reason,..."


----------



## CrisChile

Maybe it's about _chances_ or _opportunities_ of getting laid. If you use _chance,_ you have your noun. And _quickie_ is a certain kind of "sexual encounter"...it's a quick one. I think we're talking about something a bit more generic. Quick or fast, you're still getting laid.....


----------



## SDLX Master

I agree. To "get laid" is the most standard and elegant (_to say the least_) equivalent for it. Shag is definitely as Brit as a 5 pm cup of tea.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Búkarus said:


> I'm surprise that there are several formal terms for it but it's hard to find a colloquial one. Does "*a screw*" sounds weird?
> "...one comes to this world with *a number of screws* which, whatever the reason,..."


I'm not a native speaker (_no kidding?!_ ), but it does sound odd to my ears. 

I understand it as "uno viene al mundo con los _*tornillos*_ contados"... That could explain the idiom "faltar(le) un tornillo (a alguien)"


----------



## bibliolept

If I were translating this text, I would go with:
"a limited number of lays" perhaps or
"convinced her that one's lays in this world are counted/finite, ...."


----------



## Búkarus

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> "...uno viene al mundo con los _*tornillos*_ contados..." That could explain the idiom "faltar(le) un tornillo (a alguien)"


Hahaha, well, now I understand the "sweetie" part of your nickname.

Well, Bibliolept, I was thinking something similar: "layings"

But it seems the sexual subject stopped gripping _anglo _natives.

Bye


----------



## carpiecar

en Chile se utiliza la expresión "Echarse un polvo". no involucra mucho sentimiento y es algo que se hace "rapidito", estoy segura que "quickie" puede funcionar perfectamente.
Getting laid lo relaciono mas con "acostarse con alguien" que, según mi opinion es mas elegante, para lo que el escritor desea expresar.


----------



## Mirlo

carpiecar said:


> en Chile se utiliza la expresión "Echarse un polvo". no involucra mucho sentimiento y es algo que se hace "rapidito", estoy segura que "quickie" puede funcionar perfectamente.
> Getting laid lo relaciono mas con "acostarse con alguien" que, según mi opinion es mas elegante, para lo que el escritor desea expresar.


 
No necesariamente, en Panamá y también en muchos otros paises *"echarse un polvo" = tener una relación sexual ocasional*
Un comentario Informático:
En español de España (ignoro si también en el de Hispanoamérica) se usa la expresión vulgar *echar un polvo* para "realizar el acto sexual", *...*

Para mi es lo mismo que "to get laid" en Estados Unidos,

saludos,


----------



## faranji

Pienso que la mejor opción, como dicen por ahí arriba, sería "lays". De hecho, me parece perfecta. Mantiene toda la fuerza del original, no como la solución perifrástica de "opportunities to get laid", que me parece demasiado blanda.

Además, me avala la autoridad del New York Post

Por otro lado, todos los _quickies_ son polvos, pero no viceversa. En español, un _quickie _es un _kiki_ (copyright Alexa Cohen).


----------



## Búkarus

*Bibliolept*, you got it; *Faranki*, you really did a good job.
So, let me suggest: "...one comes to this world with *one's lays numbered*..."
Bye


----------



## Eugene Oregon

A mí me gusta la expresión en inglés, "to roll in the hay" o "a roll in the hay".  Hoy en día son pocas las personas que lo hacen en la paja (perdonen cualquier doble sentido), pero tampoco hoy en día se levanta tanto polvo de los colchones como hacían en la generación de nuestros abuelos.


----------



## faranji

A mí también me gusta mucho un roll in the hay. Y la expresión en sí. Evoca imágenes de espontáneo amor rural con zagalas de buena salud. En español de España equivale a un "revolcón". Sólo que me parece menos explícito que un polvo. Más modoso, digamos.


----------



## Lagartija

bibliolept said:


> If I were translating this text, I would go with:
> "a limited number of lays" perhaps or
> "convinced her that one's lays in this world are counted/finite, ...."



Perhaps it depends on who will be the audience.  For AmE speakers, your sentence sounds a bit strange.
I would go for "opportunities to get laid".  That is the way I think most AmE speakers would say it.


----------



## Idiomático

I think it may make more sense in English to say _hardons_. After all, it is really the unused _hardons _that are wasted.


----------



## bibliolept

Lagartija: I prefer to hew to the original text in form. If I wanted to expand it, I might use the less formal "chances" rather than "opportunities." Perhaps:
"convinced her that, in life, one only has so many chances to get laid"

Idiomatico: I don't think anyone has suggested that "polvos" refers to erections.


----------



## Aitax

Hola,

After the whole thread I would also stick with "getting laid", the other ones sound too rough for García Marquez stile.

Saludos
Aitax


----------



## Búkarus

As a curiosity:

In a farm, when a rooster covers a hen, it flaps its wings and raises a lot of dust from the ground. 

Grampa told me this was the reason why farmers began to say "el gallo levantó polvo" or "el gallo se echó un polvo (_the rooster blew away some dust_)" as a euphemistic way to refer to this private aspect of a rooster's life.

Since then, the sexual connotation couldn't be avoided.

Today's sexual connotation of "polvo" is not euphemistic at all. It's vulgar, even if said by one of Gabo's characters.

Bye .

PS: Gabo = Gabriel García Márquez.


----------



## zumac

Echar un polvo ===> *knock off a piece*.

Saludos.


----------



## Búkarus

Good to know that, Zumak, but how would you say "uno viene al mundo con _*los polvos*_ contados"?


----------



## cirrus

Búkarus said:


> Good to know that, Zumak, but how would you say "uno viene al mundo con _*los polvos*_ contados"?



Speaking as a Brit, I would say you come (groan - terrible pun) to the world with a pre determined number of shags in you. Screwing to me sounds quite old fashioned these days.  Fuck or shag is much closer to it. It certainly isn't the same as a hard on - although that can well be part of it.


----------



## Doval

Lagartija said:


> Perhaps it depends on who will be the audience. For AmE speakers, your sentence sounds a bit strange.
> I would go for "opportunities to get laid". That is the way I think most AmE speakers would say it.


Sorry, I don't agree.  I like Búkarus's "one's lays numbered" for the same reason the New York Post author chose it:  It is not only immediately understood by English-speaking audiences; it's also a nice pun on "one's *days* numbered," a pun that, through humor, adds to the understandability of the phrase.  "Opportunities to get laid" simply sounds awkward.  It would work in a pinch, but better options exist.  Another of those "better options" is "rolls in the hay."  (Using Búkarus's construction again, "one comes into the world with one's rolls in the hay numbered...."

A couple of other points:  I notice some comments about "hardons."  This seems misplaced for two reasons:  First, the original reference is clearly about sexual opportunities and not the ability to get a stiffie (pardon my crudeness).  Second, "hardons" immediately eliminates one-half of the possible "unos" of the world.  The original did not say "un hombre."

"Shag" would be a wonderful choice...*if* the translation were *specifically* for a British audience.  If not, it's not a very good choice. 

We're left with two pretty good options:  _lays_ and _rolls in the hay_.  Of these two, I think the more easily and universally understood would be the latter.


----------



## cirrus

Having just come back from walking the dog, I can't get the phrase "a finite/fixed number of fucks" out of my head.


----------



## aubergine_dreams

I think "lay" sounds ridiculous, possibly because it's so American and I am English. Quickies definitely seems the better choice


----------



## cirrus

aubergine_dreams said:


> I think "lay" sounds ridiculous, possibly because it's so American and I am English. Quickies definitely seems the better choice



Remember that Gabo is a Latin American writer, so putting him into American English makes sense.


----------



## Doval

aubergine_dreams said:


> I think "lay" sounds ridiculous, possibly because it's so American and I am English. Quickies definitely seems the better choice


One comment I left out of my earlier post was regarding "quickies".  I do not see "quickies" in the original, no way, no how.  "Quickies" is too specific in meaning, as has already been commented, being a small subset of sexual impressions, and when I and the people I know refer to "echar un polvo" it's rarely understood to refer to a "quickie".  Lay is, probably, pretty American.  What of "roll in the hay"?  Is that understood in England?  If not, you may have to either choose your audience or choose something more clinical, like "sexual encounters".


----------



## cirrus

A roll in the hay would be understood here, although it sounds a bit euphemistic compared to "polvo" which is a sight more robust.


----------



## alacant

cirrus said:


> Having just come back from walking the dog, I can't get the phrase "a finite/fixed number of fucks" out of my head.


 

Not sure what walking the dog has to do with it, however whatever get's you through night!

Totally agree with you, "a certain number of shags" would also do it.

There is no point in pussyfooting around it, "polvo" isn't exactly language you would use when having tea with your maiden aunt.

Saludos, A


----------



## flyontheweb

bibliolept said:


> If I were translating this text, I would go with:
> "a limited number of lays" perhaps or
> "convinced her that one's lays in this world are counted/finite, ...."


 

Yes! It sounds well to me translating "polvo" for "lay". I'm not native so I don't know if it makes sense but I think it can be the word I was looking for.

Thanks everybody for your attention
----------------------------------------

Maybe the easiest solution is to find an english edition of the novel I quoted from.
Thanks everybody


----------



## Sallyb36

I would say....a limited number of sexual opportunities....


----------



## gatogab

Sallyb36 said:


> I would say....a limited number of sexual opportunities....


Your option is clear, but it doesn't belong to the way how García Márquez narrates events. It seems to me that it would have to be an important element in this thread.
gatogab
(Don't forget to correct my English)


----------



## Búkarus

Sallyb36 said:


> I would say....a limited number of sexual opportunities....


But a "polvo" is not just a sexual opportunity... but a sexual act!


----------



## alacant

Búkarus said:


> But a "polvo" is not just a sexual opportunity... but a sexual act!


 
How right you are!

Also I would like to point out that all quickies can be translated as "polvos" but not all "polvos" are quickies! Thank God!

Saludos, A


----------



## Vampiro

Hola!!!
Gracias por invitarme a este polvoriento hilo.
He leído con atención todos los posteos, y los encuentro de lo más interesantes.
Respecto de la universalidad del polvo, bueno, debo aclarar al amigo que creía que era una expresión española, que la he escuchado en todos los países que conozco, y en personas que provenían de aquellos que no conozco.
En cuanto a suavizar la expresión para “estar más cercana al estilo de García Márquez”, bueno, discrepo un poco; el Gabo es un maestro, y los personajes o narradores básicos de sus libros pueden usar hasta el lenguaje más soez sin parecer vulgar.
Hubo quienes dieron alguna interpretación para el origen de la expresión relacionándola con la polvareda que levantan los gallos o el polvo que se levantaba en los colchones de los abuelos.  Dudo un poco acerca de lo polvorientos que hayan tenido sus colchones nuestros abuelos; y aunque el origen de la expresión no es muy claro, la verdad es que lo más aceptado es que tiene relación con aquella cita bíblica que dice “de polvo eres, y al polvo regresarás…”.  Para mí más clarito echarle agua.
Finalmente y respecto del punto que le interesa a quien abrió el hilo, me quedo con la opción de “lays”, creo que es clara y mantiene la intención del original.
Me dieron ganas de echarme… una siesta.
Malpensados.
...


----------



## Jeromed

> Respecto de la universalidad del polvo, bueno, debo aclarar al amigo que creía que era una expresión española, que la he escuchado en todos los países que conozco, y en personas que provenían de aquellos que no conozco.


En México la conocen, pero no la usan--la expresión, claro está.



Búkarus said:


> Does "*a screw*" sounds weird?
> "...one comes to this world with *a number of screws* which, whatever the reason,..."


In this context, it does. It sounds like _*tornillos*_ to me.

_



"convinced her that, in life, one only has so many chances to get laid"

Click to expand...

_That's what sounds best to me in AmE.
_Number of lays_ sounds like you're a hen.
_Shag_ sounds like a rug.
_Quickie_ is not the same as _polvo_. A _quickie_ to me is _una rapidita._
_Fuck_ is pedestrian and _copulation_ prissy.

But I'm a mouse. What do I know?


----------



## Vampiro

> Jeromed
> *Re: polvo - sexual*
> En México la conocen, pero no la usan--la expresión, claro está.


Jejejjeee… hola, amigo Jeromed.
Probablemente me dejé llevar por lo apasionante del tema y exageré un poco.
Conozco sólo algunos países y pocos extranjeros vienen a Chile en comparación con otros lugares.
Lo que quise decir es que es más popular y usada de lo que se piensa; aunque probablemente en Guinea Ecuatorial, África, donde también se habla español, ni siquiera la hayan escuchado… por decir algo.
¿Y de verdad en México no la usan?
Me refiero a la expresión... claro.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Jeromed said:


> That's what sounds best to me in AmE.
> _Number of lays_ sounds like you're a hen.
> _Shag_ sounds like a rug.
> _Quickie_ is not the same as _polvo_. A _quickie_ to me is _una rapidita._
> _Fuck_ is pedestrian and _copulation_ prissy.
> 
> But I'm a mouse. What do I know?


 
Jeromed,

Obviously, you know a lot.  

I've been giving this thread a lot of thought for the last several hours.  _Emissions_ is the word that comes to mind, only I think it is a bit too polite of an equivalent for polvo.

Pero "por ai" vamos.

Tezza


----------



## Jeromed

Vampiro said:


> .
> ¿Y de verdad en México no la usan?
> Me refiero a la expresión... claro.


 
No la usan, aunque sí la conocen como una expresión "de España". 

(O será _hacerse la paja_? Bueno, que nos lo confirme un mexicano _deadeveras_, de esos bien machos...)


----------



## gotitadeleche

> "convinced her that, in life, one only has so many chances to get laid"





Jeromed said:


> That's what sounds best to me in AmE.
> _Number of lays_ sounds like you're a hen.
> _Shag_ sounds like a rug.
> _Quickie_ is not the same as _polvo_. A _quickie_ to me is _una rapidita._
> _Fuck_ is pedestrian and _copulation_ prissy.
> 
> But I'm a mouse. What do I know?



I agree with Jeromed. I would not understand "number of lays" but I would have no doubt about "chances to get laid".


----------



## Búkarus

The matter with "a number of chances to get laid" is that, if you use one those chances but do not take advantage of it, I mean, you can't get laid, you'll lose that chance but your number of _polvos_ will remain the same.

Otherwise, if you succesfully take advantage of a chance to get laid, then you'll have one less _polvo_.


----------



## Anárion

alacant said:


> Not sure what walking the dog has to do with it, however whatever get's you through night!
> 
> Totally agree with you, "a certain number of shags" would also do it.
> 
> There is no point in pussyfooting around it, "polvo" isn't exactly language you would use when having tea with your maiden aunt.
> 
> Saludos, A



Totalmente de acuerdo: creo que "shags" es una de las expresiones más apropiadas, teniendo en cuenta el contexto. Y como bien dijo *Vampiro*, García Márquez puede usar (de hecho lo hace) el lenguaje más soez sin caer en la vulgaridad. 

Acá en Argentina "echarse un polvo" también se refiere directamente al acto sexual, sin importar si es ocasional o no, o rápido o no. ¿Descartamos "quickie"?


----------



## Zeli

Búkarus said:


> Hi!
> What about a "*shag*"?
> _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con *los polvos contados* y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_
> _"...he convinced her that one comes into this world with *one's shags numbered* and those which are not used, whatever the reasons are, own or someone else's, voluntary or forced, are lost forever"_
> 
> I hope someone to correct me.
> Bye!


 
Yes, "shag" is British slang, but we would never say "with one's shags numbered."


----------



## Sammo

flyontheweb,

I don't know if you will get to read this post of mine seeing as how many posts there have been but here is my take on a translation of this line.

Your original line:
_
"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"


_My translation:_


"...he/she convinced he/she that one comes to the world with your lays numbered and those that don't get used up, ours or someone else's, willing or compulsory__, are lost forever"_



Hope that helps.  


Tell me what you think.


----------



## Jeromed

Sammo said:


> "...he/she convinced he/she that one comes to the world with your lays numbered and those that don't get used up, ours or someone else's, willing or [/i]compulsory_, are lost forever"_
> 
> Tell me what you think.



_With your lays numbered_ sounds like you're counting people rather than...



Búkarus said:


> The matter with "a number of chances to get laid" is that, if you use one those chances but do not take advantage of it, I mean, you can't get laid, you'll lose that chance but your number of _polvos_ will remain the same.
> 
> Otherwise, if you succesfully take advantage of a chance to get laid, then you'll have one less _polvo_.



Huh?  Come again!


----------



## Sammo

> _With your lays numbered_ sounds like you're counting people rather than...



I don't see how that confusion can happen, seeing as how "lay" is not a synonym for "people".  On top of that, this is a piece out of a larger text.  That means whatever comes before this already makes it clear to what the topic is about.


----------



## twilighty

I can say pretty definitely that _screw_ is only used as a verb and never as a noun in this context.  
A Quickie-an brief sexual encounter
A Shag-pretty much a british term
A fuck-pretty vulgar and can sometimes indicate that much force was used


Go with el grunch!!


----------



## cirrus

Sammo said:


> I don't see how that confusion can happen, seeing as how "lay" is not a synonym for "people".


I agree that lay doesn't really work. However in BE a lay can be a person, although it's not the primary meaning of the word. Someone who is easy to get into bed is called an easy lay.


----------



## Jeromed

Sammo said:


> I don't see how that confusion can happen, seeing as how "lay" is not a synonym for "people".  .



How about in :
_She's an easy lay.
She's a good lay.
She's a fast lay._ ?


----------



## El Grunch

Hello again, Búkarus!
Yes, "a screw" in the context that you have it does sound weird.  Do you have to do a literal translation?  Because I think it might be hard to make the noun "screw" sound good here...
Good luck!


----------



## Vampiro

Amigo Jeromed:
Me has dejado pensando con eso de que la opción de "lays" te hace pensar que eres una gallina.


> _Number of lays sounds like you're a hen._


Me parecía la más adecuada, pero, claro, yo soy nativo.
Creo que si lo que buscamos es una palabra con la misma intención, me quedo con la opción inglesa de "shag".
Pero si queremos reemplazar "polvo" por una expresión equivalente habrá que aceptar que "many chances to get laid" es la más adecuada.

Ahora... debe ser tremendo para una mujer ser alérgica al polvo ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## Idiomático

Literary translations needn't and shouldn't be literal.  _Echar un polvo _is an expression typically used by men.  Ejaculating (_echar_) is implicit in it. However_,_ the words _eyacular_ and _eyaculaciones_ are not part of Spanish colloquial speech.  Only a man can _use _his ejaculations (and/or erections.)  Therefore, I suggested earlier and wish to repeat that _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_ is equivalent to _"...he convinced her that a man comes to this world endowed with a specific number of hard-ons, and those he does not use for any reason--personal or beyond his control, voluntary or forced upon him--are lost forever."  _


----------



## alacant

Literary translations needn't and shouldn't be literal. _Echar un polvo _is an expression typically used by men.

Sorry to disagree with you Idiomático, but here in in Spain it's commonly used by both sexes.

Saludos, A


----------



## didakticos

alacant said:


> Literary translations needn't and shouldn't be literal. _Echar un polvo _is an expression typically used by men.
> 
> Sorry to disagree with you Idiomático, but here in in Spain it's commonly used by both sexes.
> 
> Saludos, A


 
I agree with alacant: is an expression used for both, men and women. At least in my country (Costa Rica). Look at the begining of the original sentence: ..._*la* convenció de que_... (he convinced *her*).

¡Suerte a todos en este atolladero!


----------



## Jeromed

Idiomático said:


> Literary translations needn't and shouldn't be literal.
> _"...he convinced her that a man comes to this world endowed with a specific number of hard-ons, and those he does not use for any reason--personal or beyond his control, voluntary or forced upon him--are lost forever." _


 
I agree that literary translations needn't be literal, but to translate the Spanish_ los polvos contados_ as _a specific number of hard-ons_ would be misleading.  If Gabo had wanted to refer to _hard-ons, _he would've said so.

Of course any man would wish that the number of hard-ons were the same as the number of ejaculations.  Fortunately this cannot be: Not many would be able to stand the pain.


----------



## El Grunch

Hello again, 
Do you have to translate it literally?  Because I´ve been racking my brain for a noun that could work in this sentence, and I can´t think of anything.  I stick by my original translation, or something similiar...in this case, in order to capture the style and intention of Marquez, you´re going to have to forget about using a noun and translating literally, and get a little creative.  Better to translate the idea well than the words badly...
Good l

Hello again...
I agree with Alacant in the sense that literary translations needn´t and shouldn´t be literal.  I also agree with Didakticos and Jeromed in the sense that "echar un polvo" is used by both sexes, not just by males, and to translate it as hard-on is misleading....
Thanks again and good luck!


----------



## DGM

Idiomático said:


> Literary translations needn't and shouldn't be literal. _Echar un polvo _is an expression typically used by men. Ejaculating (_echar_) is implicit in it. However_,_ the words _eyacular_ and _eyaculaciones_ are not part of Spanish colloquial speech. Only a man can _use _his ejaculations (and/or erections.) Therefore, I suggested earlier and wish to repeat that _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_ is equivalent to _"...he convinced her that a man comes to this world endowed with a specific number of hard-ons, and those he does not use for any reason--personal or beyond his control, voluntary or forced upon him--are lost forever." _


 
Como ya han dicho Alacant y Didakticos, echar un polvo lo utilizamos tanto hombres como mujeres. Ademas, no creo que en ese "echar" esté implicita la eyaculación, también decimos "echar un café" y no significa eyacularlo... Tampoco me parece que erección sea la palabra que mejor encaje, porque aunque se refiera solamente a hombres, no todas las erecciónes se acaban echando un polvo... (por lo menos aquí, pero igual es por eso que dicen que en Pamplona pillar no es dificil, sino milagro...)


----------



## Jeromed

> Me parecía la más adecuada, pero, claro, yo soy nativo.
> Creo que si lo que buscamos es una palabra con la misma intención, me quedo con la opción inglesa de "shag".


Volvemos a lo mencionado anteriormente:  ¿Por qué utilizar un término de argot británico para traducir un término universal de castellano?  Sólo si la traducción es únicamente para Albion.



> Pero si queremos reemplazar "polvo" por una expresión equivalente habrá que aceptar que "many chances to get laid" es la más adecuada.


Lo malo es que a los primos británicos no les gusta, porque no la usan--la expresión claro está.


----------



## Sammo

> How about in :
> _She's an easy lay.
> She's a good lay.
> She's a fast lay._ ?


You are giving it that context in those sentences though.  You are specifically saying "she is" whereas my translation does not have that.  When "lay" is used by itself and talking about it in sexual context, it specifically refers to the act.

From dictionary.com:  _lay: _38.Slang: Vulgar. 
                                   a.a partner in sexual intercourse.   
                                   b.an instance of sexual intercourse. 

As I also said before, this is a piece of a larger text which obvious means what comes before it makes it very clear what is being talked about.  In fact, reading the sentence in question carefully, the way it talks about "polvo" makes it clear it talks about the act and not a person.  This part is here, "_y los que no se usan"_.  I translated that as, "and those that don't get used up."  That description is one of "something" not "someone".  

Therefore I stand by my translation of that sentence.  I left the "he/she" part there because I am not clear on the sex of the character in this line, but I did modify a bit the translation:


_ "...he/she convinced her that one comes to the world with your lays numbered and those that don't get used up, your's or someone else's, willing or compulsory__, __are lost forever"_


----------



## Jeromed

> When "lay" is used by itself and talking about it in sexual context, it specifically refers to the act.


 
Perhaps to you. Other AmE speakers agree with me in that it's not readily understood that way.
The Spanish text is very clear. Your English version is not, in my opinion.


----------



## didakticos

Sammo said:


> You are giving it that context in those sentences though. You are specifically saying "she is" whereas my translation does not have that. When "lay" is used by itself and talking about it in sexual context, it specifically refers to the act.
> 
> From dictionary.com: _lay: _38.Slang: Vulgar. a.a partner in sexual intercourse. b.an instance of sexual intercourse.
> 
> As I also said before, this is a piece of a larger text which obvious means what comes before it makes it very clear what is being talked about. In fact, reading the sentence in question carefully, the way it talks about "polvo" makes it clear it talks about the act and not a person. This part is here, "_y los que no se usan"_. I translated that as, "and those that don't get used up." That description is one of "something" not "someone".
> 
> Therefore I stand by my translation of that sentence. I left the "he/she" part there because I am not clear on the sex of the character in this line:
> 
> 
> _"...he/she convinced her that one comes to the world with your lays numbered and those that don't get used up, your's or someone else's, willing or compulsory__, are lost forever"_


 
I don't have my book here (at my office), but I do remember that is Florentino Ariza talking with one of his lovers (I don't remember which one). But I found this in the Internet: maybe we can get some light:

_En el artículo "Peggy, dame un beso", escribe el colombiano: "...siempre he creído que uno nace con sus polvos contados, y que los que no se usan a tiempo se pierden para siempre". En "El Amor en los Tiempos del Cólera" aprovecha la misma frase para expresar la opinión del protagonista, Florentino Ariza: "...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre" (225). http://www.ucm.es/info/especulo/numero6/intertex.htm_


----------



## Sammo

> Perhaps to you. Other AmE speakers agree with me in that it's not readily understood that way.



If you read my whole post, then you wouldn't even be saying this.

I put up a dictionary definition that proves it is and can be understand as such and further backed it up with explaining the translation I put up itself which also makes clear that my translation is as clear as the original Spanish text.


----------



## Eva Maria

Pienso que _A roll in the hay _suena lo suficientemente "pueblerino" para quedar perfecto en un texto de García Márquez.

Eva


----------



## Jeromed

Sammo said:


> I put up a dictionary definition that proves it is and can be underst*and (?)*as such and further backed it up *with explaining (?)* the translation I put up itself which also makes clear that my translation is as clear as the original Spanish text.


 
That's a run-on sentence if I ever saw one! Punctuation needed urgently! 

Now, back to the topic at hand: The dictionary may say so, but some of us native speakers here do not understand it that way. What can I say?

If you think your version is as clear as the original Spanish text, then so be it.

(Some grammar concerns of mine *in bold*, above).


----------



## cuchuflete

Some less than satisfactory noun phrase options, offered in the hope that they will spark better ideas:

coital chances  _too clinical_
finite fucks  _close, but a little rougher than the tone of the original_
limited lays _purloined from a previous poster...good, but not quite right_
predetermined pokes  _too jocular_
counted couplings _  not direct enough_


----------



## alacant

In the interest of coming up with a word that will be acceptable on both sides of the Atlantic, and Australia, India, New Zealand, etc. I checked the urban dictionary, and have found:

scronk! Which I had not heard of.
bonk! Bonk is common in the UK, but don't now how you feel about it over there. Explicit but not too vulgar.

Does this help?


----------



## Jeromed

> Pienso que _A roll in the hay _suena lo suficientemente "pueblerino" para quedar perfecto en un texto de García Márquez.


Evis: Es que lo pueblerino de Gabo es demasiado tropical; no hay mucho heno en el mundo garciamarquezco. Aunque sé que en inglés la expresión se usa en sentido figurado, la imagen que evoca me cuadra más con Hampshire o New Hampshire, que con la costa Caribe de Colombia.


----------



## Sammo

> That's a run-on sentence if I ever saw one! Punctuation needed urgently!


There's no reason to even bring that up in this topic.



> Now, back to the topic at hand: The dictionary may say so, but some of us native speakers here do not understand it that way. What can I say?


I am a native English speaker and have heard and used it in that context.  So sorry, but your assessment is incorrect.  "Lay" can indeed be used to refer to the sexual act.


My translation again:
_
"...he/she convinced her that one comes to the world with one's lays numbered and those that don't get used up, your's or someone else's, willing or compulsory__, __are lost forever"_


----------



## Jeromed

flyontheweb said:


> +Pero de las distintas traducciones no consigo sacar la palabra "polvo" por si sola en el sentido de acto sexual. Concretamente lo que intento es traducir esta cita de García Marquez en "El amor en tiempos del cólera":
> _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_


 
We can always check Gregory Rabassa's English translation!  His G. Márquez versions are invariably impeccable in terms of word choice.


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> Evis: Es que lo pueblerino de Gabo es demasiado tropical; no hay mucho heno en el mundo garciamarquezco. Aunque sé que en inglés la expresión se usa en sentido figurado, la imagen que evoca me cuadra más con Hampshire o New Hampshire, que con la costa Caribe de Colombia.


 
¡Esto me pasa por verlo todo con ojos de europea! (En una cuadra de (New) Hampshire, ¡ahora lo has dicho!)

Then, a _roll in the banana leaves_ will do?

Voto por _shags_ o _lays_. Yo utilizaría preferiblemente un sustantivo que una perífrasis, compuesta por un verbo auxiliar + un participio.

Eva M


----------



## cirrus

I think this thread has gone off the boil, but "get laid" is definitely understood in the UK and some people here do use it.


----------



## gatogab

didakticos said:


> Dentro de ese contexto muy particular, García Márquez se refiere sin más ni más al alto sexual. Un *polvo*, tanto en Colombia como en Costa Rica, significa simplemente eso. No sabría decirte como traducirlo en inglés, pero creo que lo que buscas es un* sustantivo*. De acuerdo con el diccionario de Word Reference, sería también *screw*:
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=polvo
> 
> ¡Mucha suerte!


Screw no es tornillo o atornillar?
Me pregunto como harán las *"fairies".* Tendrán también ellas el polvo, por muy mágico que sea, contado?
Maybe Pinocchio knows something about


----------



## Mirlo

gatogab said:


> Screw no es tornillo o atornillar?
> Me pregunto como harán las *"fairies".* Tendrán también ellas el polvo, por muy mágico que sea, contado?
> Maybe Pinocchio knows something about


 
I agree, someone can say "I'm going to screw somebody or someone" 
y esto puede significar "sexo" o "lo voy a joder"
Personalmente nunca oigo a nadie decir "I'm going to have a screw"
he oído "I'm going to get laid".
Así es que sigo votando por "lays"...

saludos,


----------



## Idiomático

En este sitio pueden ver lo que entiende la mayoría de la gente (no gramáticos ni lingüistas) por echar un polvo.

http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/sexualidad.118/367297-que-significa-echar-un-polvo.html


----------



## gatogab

Mirlo said:


> I agree, someone can say "I'm going to screw somebody or someone"
> y esto puede significar "sexo" o "lo voy a joder"
> Personalmente nunca oigo a nadie decir "I'm going to have a screw"
> he oído "I'm going to get laid".
> Así es que sigo votando por "lays"...
> 
> saludos,


From the beginning I am supporting the option "get laid"


"Polvo somos, _del polvo venimos_ y en polvo nos convertiremos". En ese contexto, era fácil reinterpretar la frase "del polvo venimos" con el sentido de "procedemos de una cópula" (esto es, "la vida humana se origina en un acto sexual"). A partir de ahí, la equivalencia _polvo_ = "coito" está servida. (Gabriel Laguna - Córdoba, Spain )

gatogab


----------



## Prometo

...convinced her that one comes into this life limited to a given number of orgasms that, if not reached for any reason, either forced or voluntary, whether or not outside our control, will be lost forever...


----------



## Búkarus

Hola de nuevo:
Al contrario de lo que ha dicho Farenheit, si ahí no hubo orgasmo, eso no fue un polvo. Porque alcanzar un orgasmo es sólo una parte de un polvo en el cual se incluye tooodo el trabajo realizado entre la excitación y el orgasmo.

Aún no me convence lo del origen en la frase bíblica... me parece gratuito; si bien la palabra polvo aparece ahí dos veces, honestamente, no veo cómo se deduce de ella que uno "viene de un polvo" cuando la frase se limita a decir que somos polvo, no que de él venimos. Excepto porque la segunda parte, que reza "..y a polvo regresarás", podría invitar a pensar que del polvo venimos apoyada en el sentido que ella tiene de "volver al origen".

Ahora son los británicos, norteamericanos, australianos, indios, etc, quienes deben ponese de acuerdo.

Parece que éstas han sido las mejores opciones para decir vulgarmente "coito" en inglés: Lay - Shag - Fuck.

¿Acaso "fuck" es tan obscena y sucia que ni entre amigotes se pronuncia, o más aún, enfrente de una mujer (amiga o amante) de toda nuestra confianza y camaradería?

Chao.


----------



## aurilla

_"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_

_"...he convinced her that one enters this world with a set number of ejaculations and those that aren't used for whatever reason, personal or external, voluntary or forced, are lost forever."_


----------



## gatogab

aurilla said:


> _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_
> 
> _"...he convinced her that one enters this world with a set number of ejaculations and those that aren't used for whatever reason, personal or external, voluntary or forced, are lost forever."_


 
It seems to me a report of a sexology symposium........FELIZ NAVIDAD
gatogab


----------



## Prometo

*aurilla*, *Búkarus* y _*Farenheit 451*_,

*...convinced her that one comes into this life limited to a given number of orgasms that, if not reached for any reason, either forced or voluntary, whether or not outside our control, will be lost forever...*
*
Ya un infinito número de veces se ha explicado que las traducciones de obras literarias no necesariamente deben cargar un carácter literal cuando este se aleje de la medula del contenido semántico intentado por el autor.

Una buena traducción más bien suele traer al lector en lenguaje extranjero a un  paisaje que luce para nosotros muy distinto al original pero  que los hace a ellos sentir el mismo **interés con que participamos nosotros en nuestra propia lectura.

La ascendencia etimológica de POLVO no viene al caso y tampoco podemos tratar de acorralar el significado de esa palabra en dos o tres vocablos del léxico: el espírito creativo ama mucho a la libertad para permitirlo.*



> Echar un polvo no conlleva necesariamente alcanzar el orgasmo (ya gustaría, ya, pero no siempre se consigue).





> "...he convinced her that one enters this world with a set number of ejaculations





> ¿Acaso "fuck" es tan obscena y sucia que ni entre amigotes se pronuncia, o más aún, enfrente de una mujer (amiga o amante) de toda nuestra confianza y camaradería?


*
Hay una disparidad significativa entre el castellano y el inglés cuando hablamos de FUCK -- que se traduce típicamente en España por lo del polvo y por follar y en otros países con singar, chingar, coger, templar, etc. etc. Las palabras fuck* *y fucking como intensificadores hoy por hoy abundan entre poblaciones no sometidas al rigor de la conducta social (aceptada por la mayoría) en un sentido que poco tiene que ver con el noble acto de la posesión del hombre a la mujer...  Por no apartarme del hilo no puedo compartir más ahora sobre eso, pero nótese que las mujeres podrían FUCK solo en la acepción de participantes pasivas o de lo contrario de una manera altamente figurativa.

Se echa un polvo teóricamente para lograr el orgasmo - el varón siempre consigue el clímax si continúa hasta el final.  Las damas no pueden eyacular de la misma manera, aunque las chicas con una pareja perito también pueden  gozar o  alcanzan a disfrutar sus dichas.

En el pasaje de García Marquez el señor qiere CONVENCER a la doña -- es una seducción adonde no hablará de eyaculaciones sino de beneficios para ella.  Es una situación que involucra a una fémina con la cual él no parece tener aún mucha confianza.  No va a utilizar  bajo las circunstancias una frase como FUCK, LAY, etc. que se conocen como destructoras de la seducción en las culturas angloparlantes.

En esos países, a las hembras con las que se pueden ya intercambiar esas "palabrotas" no hay que seducirlas -- en lo práctico, simplemente agarrarlas y ya. *


----------



## Sammo

"Echar un polvo" es el equivalente de "getting laid".  

Un "polvo" es el equivalente de un "lay".

"Polvo" y "fuck" no son iguales porque "fuck" trae un sentido vulgar mucho más pesado que "polvo".  Ese es otra razón porque "lay" es el equivalente de "polvo".

Tomando eso en mente, repito mi traducción:

_ "...he/she convinced her that one comes to the world with one's lays numbered and those that don't get used up for whatever reason, your's or someone else's, willing or compulsory__, __are lost forever"

_Texto original:
_"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_


----------



## Mirlo

Sammo said:


> "Echar un polvo" es el equivalente de "getting laid".
> 
> Un "polvo" es el equivalente de un "lay".
> 
> "Polvo" y "fuck" no son iguales porque "fuck" trae un sentido vulgar mucho más pesado que "polvo". Ese es otra razón porque "lay" es el equivalente de "polvo".
> 
> Tomando eso en mente, repito mi traducción:
> 
> _"...he/she convinced her that one comes to the world with one's lays numbered and those that don't get used up for whatever reason, your's or someone else's, willing or compulsory__, __are lost forever"_
> 
> 
> _ *And I second this 100%*_
> 
> *Saludos,*
> 
> Texto original:
> _"...la convenció de que uno viene al mundo con los polvos contados y los que no se usan por cualquier causa, propia o ajena, voluntaria o forzosa, se pierden para siempre"_


----------



## didakticos

Tal vez les interese a ustedes la opinión que el mismo García Márquez tiene sobre la traducción de obras literarias. Tuve la suerte de leer este artículo titulado _*Los pobres traductores buenos*_ hace ya algunos años y ahora, gracias a la magia de la Internet, se ha vuelto mucho más accesible:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/opinion/pobres/traductores/buenos/elpepiopi/19820721elpepiopi_5/Tes

A mí, personalmente, me gusta muchísimo esta frase: _Es poco probable que un escritor quede satisfecho con la traducción de una obra suya. En cada palabra, en cada frase, en cada énfasis de una novela hay casi siempre una segunda intención secreta que, sólo el autor conoce._ (GGM)

¡Suerte con sus intentos!


----------



## Sashadrago

Guys:

"Un polvo" is, specifically, an ejaculation.

So, if you read the text in that context, you'll understand that euphemizing variants as "get laid" et al. are inadequate. The author deliberately resorts to a lower level of language, and that has to be honored in translation. I coincide with Didaktikos in this, and I think Bukarus' translation is a very good one.

And yes, it is widely understood throughout the Spanish speaking world 
In Argentina we would use it with a reflexive verb: echar*se* un polvo.

S


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá, Colombia, España, Perú, etc.
"echarse un polvo" = coíto lo que significa relaciones sexuales/intercourse
Ya esta claro y contestado por los otros que la mayoría de las veces es algo pasajero dependiendo en la circunstancia.
No comprendo el por qué dices que "get laid" es inadecuado.

Saludos,


----------



## Sashadrago

Mirlo:

Digo que es inadecuado porque el texto original, si lo lees con atención, no dice que el número de actos sexuales en la vida de un hombre es limitado, sino que el numero de EJACULACIONES es limitado (mito sexual bastante difundido, dicho sea de paso).

Uno puede tener relaciones sin necesariamente ejacular. Pero la palabra "polvo" especificamente se refiere a ese aspecto de la relación sexual. Por eso "get laid" es una traducción interpretativa e incompleta.

Saludos,

S.


----------



## Mirlo

Entiendo tu punto de vista completamente, pero en inglés el usar los otros términos suena fatal. Por eso muchos estamos de acuerdo que "with the number of lays" sería la mas aceptable. 
Al menos que se consiga un témino mejor.

Muchos saludos y disculpa.


----------



## Búkarus

Hola:
Hmmm... No sé hasta qué punto limitar el significado de "polvo" al de "eyaculación" (con "y", por favor).

Acá en Colombia, "un polvo" es sinónimo de términos traviesos como: cositas (_hacer cositas_), un _revolcón_ o una _revolcadita_, un quin o kin, una junta de ombligos, un cuchi-cuchi o ñanga-ñanga, entre otros. Cosas que no se refieren a la eyaculación en sí sino al coito, como también lo señalan los diccionarios en la entrada "polvo".

Así que, si "lay" es una forma muy popular de llamar al coito para los anglo, funcionará.

Pero esta charla va pa' laaargo si no hay acuerdo. Por lo menos ha sido muy amena.

Chao.


----------



## Sashadrago

Mirlo, Bukarus:

1. Sorry, paso horas escribiendo en ingles  eYYYYYYaculacion, con y griega 
2. En efecto, supongo que en ingles suena totalmente matado. Es el problema de la traduccion. Con el ruso (mi primer idioma extranjero) pasa algo parecido: las "malas palabras" aceptan perfectamente traduccion, pero en ruso suenan 300 veces peor por una cuestion de (no) aceptacion social.
3. Efectivamente, es posible que, aunque el significado general de "polvo" este definitivamente asociado al sexo, en cada pais hispanoparlante tenga matices mas especificos. Valga la acepcion colombiana, whatever it is 

Un abrazo

S.


----------



## Sammo

Sashadrago,
 Estás volviendo esto en algo mucho más complicado de lo que es.

 No puedes usar el sentido literal todo el tiempo para encontrar una traducción.  "Equivalentes" es lo que se requiere.  

 Yo afirmo que "polvo" es el equivalente de "lay" en ingles por su uso.  Ambas palabras son medio vulgares (cuando se habla de sexo, claro) y se usan en maneras similares para hablar de la misma cosa.

No se puede eliminar "lay" de esto sólo porque el origen de la palabra quizá no es lo mismo que "polvo".  Sí "polvo" se refiere de la eyaculación, pero sabes que?  No existe un termino medio vulgar en Ingles así y que también esté en uso común.  

Si era así, nunca tuviéramos una traducción inglesa para decirle a alguien "De nada"  después que nos dicen "Gracias" porque "You're welcome" literalmente significa "Estás bienvenido " en cual no tiene sentido para nada.

Yo personalmente, siempre intento a manternerme lo más cercano posible al texto o mensaje en traducciones....pero muchas veces van a ocurrir ocasiones donde un "equivalente" se tiene que encontrar.   

Esto es uno de tales casos.


A propósito Mirlo, gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## ch8ngo

Borrowing from another's post, I like this translation:

"...he convinced her that one comes into this world with a finite number of *lays*, and if those aren´t used, for whatever reason..."

Let's say you are born with 1,000 opportunities to get laid and throughout your life you choose not to, or are forced not to, take advantage of that lay/sexual encounter, then it is lost.

Good luck.


----------



## Sashadrago

Hey, Sammo

Mi observacion, por lo que veo, fue incompleta.

A lo que me referia es a que la _palabra_ "polvo", *aislada*, *independiente *de su uso en una frase verbal ("_echar(se) un polvo_") tiene (al menos en el español rioplatense) el sentido que yo mencionaba, y, por el contexto de su uso en el texto de GGM, me parecía acertada la observación de un forista en cuanto a la necesidad de utilizar un sustantivo.

Desde ya, coincido conque, a falta de un equivalente exacto, ha de usarse el que dicte el uso, como en tu ejemplo "de nada" vs. "welcome"

En ruso moderno, p. ej. el verbo "ser" no se conjuga en presente (salvo en alta poesía o prosa arcaizante). Imagínate la dificultad en traducir el título de la canción "Somos"    tampoco tiene pronombre impersonal (como "on" en frances o "man" en alemán), de modo que el título del tango "Uno".... simplemente no tiene traducción!!

(La canción fue traducida como "My" o sea, "nosotros", y el tango, como "Ty" - "tú", que en ruso funciona como pronombre impersonal y equivale, por su uso, a nuestro "_uno_" en "*uno* busca lleno de esperanzas-el camino que lo sueños-prometieron a sus ansias...")

Feliz año nuevo para toda la concurrencia!

S.


----------



## SpanishStudent_39

agreed      .


----------



## bahamonari

juandiego said:


> ¿Seguro que se refiere a eso? Yo creo que lo de echar un polvo es una expresión de España, por lo que no me cuadra en García Márquez.
> 
> Hay una canción que dice _give a fuck_ y siempre he pensado que era _echar un polvo_ pero tampoco me he asegurado de que fuera seguro así.




Hola, soy de Colombia, y aquí también se usa la expresión ecahr un polvo en el contexto sexual como en España


----------

